# YAY! DIY has returned!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We wanted it, and now we have it. Let's get busy!
Not only can we use this forum for do-it-yourself information, we can also include the nifty tips and tricks we've all picked up as fishkeepers.

Wanna build a tank? This is the place! 
Figured out an easy way to clean the crud out of an impeller chamber? This is the place! 
Your homemade protien skimmer needs help? This is the place!
Trying to rewire your lighthood? This is the place!
Your new pond filter design works like a dream? Tell us all about it!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o yea about time, i got a cool DIY cave to post up, and DIY refugium working on thread


----------

